# yoders roofing



## yodersroofing (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I am pretty new to this site. Pretty interesting.I am an IBO of the Conklin Company and recruit other roofers to use Conklins Roof Systems . All systems are energy star rated ,most carry ten year plus warranties,and you buy factory direct after a two day training which Conklin provides. Interested? email me at www.yodersroofingservice.com and I will contact you. Thank:thumbup:s I corrected my email address , so please try again .


----------

